# Grab-Bag of Fish 9/6



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

We made bait and headed to our AJ spot around 9am. Was running about 40 knots on some slick water- it was great!

First drop yields a nice 38 inch amberjack on our live bait. We tried jigging… lost a few, caught a few shorts and somehow caught a tilefish in 280 feet of water on a jig.

After that, one of our live bait gets smoked by a wahoo right below the boat. This fish got me to the mono backing on my reel in a hurry- we never saw it though since he chewed through our leader, but it must have been a grown one.

We were having trouble getting any more legal sized AJs, so we decided to troll. Almost immediate have a white marlin sailfish dancing 100 yards behind the boat, I will try to upload video later. He gave us a good show. After that we caught a pretty decent Mahi before making it to our next spot.

There we got into a decent scamp bite when one of our live bait combos gets hammered. We were thinking it was a scamp that got sharked, but as it neared the boat, we realized it was a tuna. A slob of a blackfin that made for a nice surprise.

Overall, one of the better days this year, especially the huge variety that God enabled us to catch.



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Some good eats there, thanks for sharing. 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Slob black fin!
Thanks for posting.
Nice to see fishing reports on the fishing forum from time to time.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Boardfeet said:


> Slob black fin!
> Thanks for posting.
> Nice to see fishing reports on the fishing forum from time to time.


You're telling me- reports seem to have gone by the wayside in the past year or so.


----------



## Joe Sixpack (Jul 30, 2011)

Was that yesterday (Monday)? Looks bathtub smooth, there was a little bit of swell and chop on Sunday but not bad running.


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks for sharing a report. Nice day! 

You might mention to the photographer(s) to be mindful of the background. The blackfin looks like it was caught off the Titanic before it went down and the dolphin angler has a weird prong sticking out his head (gaff). Not being critical, just mentioning things that will make good shots even more memorable and frame-worthy.

Enjoy the steaks of your labor.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Some shots of the white marlin sailfish. I think he was free jumping in all of these shots.


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Great day and report, thanks for sharing!


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

Great shots of the white.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Finally got a video report edited and uploaded. Please forgive the click-bait title, I have to compete with these fishing YouTubers somehow! Hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

great vid. enjoyed every minute.
jack


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice jod and great video.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Hoping to share this little fishing hobby of mine with more people, so I really enjoy the video making process. Glad you guys enjoyed it.


----------

